# Get ready. It's coming.



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Found this on the American Thinker this morning. Didn't see Lockheed Martin in the list.

http://www.americanthinker.com/2012/11/economic_disintegration_is_almost_here.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

#87 Sentry Foods? I didn't even know I owned a company! And we're laying people off? Oh great...

I don't see Smith & Wesson, Remington, Winchester, Glock, Sig, Beretta, etc. on that list? Weird.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

think about it.... the crash occurred in 1929, but the worst effects were not felt until about 2 years later. that was before the government controls were in place that we now have to prevent the same type of crash.!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't see it on the list but I believe Fashion Bug is also closing its doors


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't see Smith & Wesson, Remington, Winchester, Glock, Sig, Beretta, etc. on that list? Weird.[/QUOTE]

those are the only companies doing good business now!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> I don't see Smith & Wesson, Remington, Winchester, Glock, Sig, Beretta, etc. on that list? Weird.
> 
> those are the only companies doing good business now!


I suspect Sentry was speaking tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

OK P4G. I haven't had my 4th cup of coffee yet this am. Kinda slow in brain power.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> #87 Sentry Foods? I didn't even know I owned a company! And we're laying people off? Oh great...
> 
> I don't see Smith & Wesson, Remington, Winchester, Glock, Sig, Beretta, etc. on that list? Weird.


Ironinc isn't it, that the companies benefitting most from odumbos's reinstatement are the gun and ammo manufacturers!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Not too surprised as Soros bought the companies.

1.Create choas
2 Buy the companies profiting from said chaos.
3. laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## mckbrew (Nov 5, 2012)

So, the linked website is attributing EVERY lay off, closure, etc... to the current administration. Really...? 

Because KMART has been doing well for years....

I am concerned too, but am willing to bet a lot of those businesses were in trouble well in advance and have now found a convenient scapegoat.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Layoffs have been going for a long, long time. You have job sectors that morf every so often. For instance, the service industry comes and goes. Technology industry is ever changing. Just so many ups and downs right now and it's been that way for 20+ years. 

Real question is what job sectors are growing to cover the job sectors that are laying off?

That is the key to see what's really going on. My company has hired 4 new employees in the last year. All four of these positions are new positions. We're not replacing someone, we're actually creating new jobs.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Like I've said before, the election didn't give them hope, hope that someone high up could make decisions for our economy, when a business has been struggling for the past four years, the thought of four more... Maybe they just don't have it to keep the doors open and aren't willing to gamble it anymore.

When we were in business, we kept thinking about things changing,etc, we were faced with a decision and now I am so glad we made that decision. 

The businesses can only do so much, have only so much assets before it all runs out and with restrictions on money and lending like it is today... Well closing the doors is better.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe a little off subject but, has anyone given any thought to Hostess going bankrupt due to union workers walking out.

:brickwall: Oh boy we have a union now, we can gouge the company for outrageous wage increases, cost free medical insurance with zero copay, two more weeks a year vacation, four more days off on Thanksgiving and christmas. Yep we can walk out and demand that the corporation meet our demands....wait a minute, what do you mean they are going bankrupt?

Dosen't the company know that we will no longer have a job? All we did was walk out and stop production and cost the corporation millions of dollars, but they are rich and can afford it. It just ain't fair.

If this is basically what has happened at Hostess, then all I can say to that bunch of union members is.....*WAY TO GO MORONS*


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

We have an administration in office who was elected by people who want free stuff. The Santa Claus Party, (previously known as the democrat party), want to use tax payer dollars to give free stuff away to people who don't want to work for it. Capitalism is being vilified as if it is something bad. To them money comes from the government font, not productive private enterprise. 

The government will only be able to print money for so long before it is worthless. When that happens expect all hell to break loose. Of course I could be wrong, and I hope I am, but I expect the worst.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I read somewhere that most of the employees agreed to the Hostess offering, but the baker's union didn't. So because of their hold out they all lost their jobs. I don't have a link to share and don't care if it's true or not. In my personal experience labor NEEDED unions to ensure some basic safety and job security, then the UNIONS became more corrupt than the evil bosses and ignorant gov't ever were. So like everything else in America the pendulum swung from unfair, to better, to fair, to stupid, to beyond stupid and got stuck there.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Unions have far outlived any useful purpose for those they supposedly represent. With the passage of labor laws, and Williams-Steiger Occupational Safety and Health Act of 1970, there is no real need for unions other than organized crime needs the money, and the Santa Claus Party needs foot soldiers too stupid to ask questions.

A plague on unionism.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I read somewhere that most of the employees agreed to the Hostess offering, but the baker's union didn't. So because of their hold out they all lost their jobs. I don't have a link to share and don't care if it's true or not. In my personal experience labor NEEDED unions to ensure some basic safety and job security, then the UNIONS became more corrupt than the evil bosses and ignorant gov't ever were. So like everything else in America the pendulum swung from unfair, to better, to fair, to stupid, to beyond stupid and got stuck there.


I just spent several weeks in Emporia, Kansas, where a lot of this Hostess/Dolly Madison stuff is playing out. The general feel around town, among people who work for Hostess, or have family or friends who work for Hostess, is that the workers just wanted to keep their jobs.

The unions come in and brainwash the employees that they're underpaid and taken advantage of. And yes, the concept of unions helping workers get a fair deal is a good one, but it's gone past that. The unions are pushy and greedy now. But no one is faultless in this.

There are employers/business owners who's reason to be in business is to make money, the more the better. 
There are employees who go to work to collect a paycheck, the more the better.
There are unions who are supposed to find a balance there somewhere, but the best interest of the employees/workers is supposed to be at their heart.

The more employees earn, the more the company has to charge for the product or service it makes/provides.

As for the companies with the lay-offs, some of them hung on until the election to see if they'd have a chance at a better future. Some of them are in bad shape because of the recession and the last four years of poor leadership in this nation. And some would have folded no matter what. Some of us are old enough to remember Woolworth's, Gimbels, Boston Store, Montgomery Wards, and others. They folded during good economies. It happens.

My opinion is that it's going to get worse. I suspect we're heading into a recession worse than the one that I don't believe we ever recovered from, despite what mainstream media and the government say.

Sentry, when I was a kid growing up in Wisconsin there was a whole chain of grocery stores called "Sentry". Most of them in our area had become Pick 'n Save the last time I was there. But I'm not sure the one on that list is the same company. Maybe it's the safe/security company by that same name?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

After my time in the military, I held a job at a shoe factory while I attended college. I was forced to be a union member...there was no choice. At one point, the union and employees were talking about a strike. I thought they were crazy. Most other shoe factories had left the US for China and other places. They went ahead and bargained and ended up losing some of their benefits. It seemed to me this union was backing mgmt more than the people!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Trying to blame the payoffs/issues at these companies on the administration just plain dont make sense. 
ATVI makes COD, which breaks records for sales with each release.
Groupon? Maybe a good 'idea' but not exactly a great business model.
A Nuclear power plant?
UBS? Clearly the fault of the administration, not the fact that they are fraudsters and neck deep in PIIG debt.
SpaceX?

Sure, some of them might be a result of O's policies, but certainly not close to all.



gypsysue said:


> There are unions who are supposed to find a balance there somewhere, but the best interest of the employees/workers is supposed to be at their heart.


Its almost impossible to find anyone who doesnt have their own interests at heart first and foremost. If they really did, they wouldnt demand large salaries, they would do it for free. Theres a name for most of them, hang on, lemme think, oh right, theyre called...parents.
Thanks dad!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

And some would have folded no matter what. Some of us are old enough to remember Woolworth's, Gimbels, Boston Store, Montgomery Wards, and others. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wanta bet where Montgomery Ward got all their merchandise??? 
Would it be USA and they couldn't compete with $50 recliners and $100 table and chairs from China??


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Straw that broke the camel's back. I know a number of business owners that were hoping for a change in administration to give them some hope that the rising regulation and costs were going to end. They have been trying to hang on to see what was going to happen. Now they're selling out or closing down. They don't think they can last 4 more years and are getting out while they have something left.

John


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe it's a good thing.... there are a LOT of people in this country that are still "asleep". We need a good "wake-up call". As bad as it sounds to say, every company with union labor should fire everyone, shut it's doors for a few weeks and reorganize. When they open their doors, you can come in and fill out an application.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I suspect Sentry was speaking tongue-in-cheek.


Yes, you must re-read everything Sentry posts so as not to miss something; his humor can be as dry as a sand martini...


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

JayJay said:


> And some would have folded no matter what. Some of us are old enough to remember Woolworth's, Gimbels, Boston Store, Montgomery Wards, and others.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Wanta bet where Montgomery Ward got all their merchandise???
> Would it be USA and they couldn't compete with $50 recliners and $100 table and chairs from China??


Yes we are...:beercheer:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

There will be more...


Some that I think will hit the list soon:
best buy
JC Penny's
UPS - next year is their big union contract negotiations.

My wife is dealing with 5 bankruptcies right now - each do over $200,000 a month in payroll or staffing needs from her company, one does $200,000 a week... Not fun times guys and glad... Not fun.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I was forced to join the Teamsters Union one summer when I drove a dump truck, in the 1960's. Went back to college and then worked for General Motors. I watched them give the UAW so much that the labor people running a power screwdriver made more than I did as an engineer with a degree.

Some of us who worked at GM then wondered how long it would take for them to go bankrupt. Took longer than we thought, but all of us jumped ship early for other jobs. REALLY POOR management decisions had a lot to do with it, but the unions helped a lot.

We have been approaching this "End Game" for most of my 66 years of life. Looks like it isn't far off now, as I posted in another thread. In Raoul Pal's presentation last May, he said "2012 and 2013 will usher in the end.."
http://www.scribd.com/doc/95493792/The-End-Game

Lots of the local business people I know have been hanging on by their teeth for too long now. Several have already crashed and burned--closed, bankrupted, and auctioned off the leftovers. Many more are close to that.

Local farmers (big business farming) are forted up as best they can, paying down credit and not buying anything new. The local auctions showed this with high prices for good used equipment for the past couple years. Now, any equipment is bid at very low prices and lots of "no sales" when they don't reach a minimum bid. Few farmers are buying anything after this past year's drought and crop failures. Agriculture is supposed to be the last big asset for the US, but it is in trouble.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I know this may sound messed up, but I'm kinda hoping we _do_ fall off the so-called fiscal cliff on 1/1/13. If benefits get drastically cut & everyone's taxes go up, this will give the sheeple a small indication of what the future holds for us under our socialist government.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I know this may sound messed up, but I'm kinda hoping we _do_ fall off the so-called fiscal cliff on 1/1/13. If benefits get drastically cut & everyone's taxes go up, this will give the sheeple a small indication of what the future holds for us under our socialist government.


I agree sir. I look at is as tough love. We need a reset, and this is probably the only way.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd like to find some details on what the fiscal cliff actually means. Yeah, higher taxes, but what about spending cuts? How much and where? Anyone know where to find more info?


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

What I have seen and heard is there will be no spending cuts. Certainly no decreases in social spending with a democrat in the White House. I even heard on the radio, (so take it for what it's worth), that the obama administration is advertising in Mexico how to apply for food stamps, and other welfare programs. No cease to the wasteful spending of government, even when its out of money.



What really pisses me off is I'm on the back side of my 50's and thinking about retirement. I have worked hard my adult life, and saved for the day I could retire. Saved, done without, played by the rules and lived below my means in order to save as much as possible. Now at the eleventh hour, so to speak, it looks like it may very well be for naught. That really aggravates the hell out of me.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

GSue,

Number one job of a company's CEO is to increase shareholder value... nothing more... nothing less.

Number one job of any employee is to create value.


.

WRT companies going under
Best Buy is in deep financial trouble. They are making incredible deals on high end stuff, IMO to keep cash flow up.

Penny's has been dead man walking for awhile

I don't know what is holding Sears together. Three years ago I walked through a store on Black Friday, and it was a ghost town.


----------



## preponomics (Nov 18, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> think about it.... the crash occurred in 1929, but the worst effects were not felt until about 2 years later. that was before the government controls were in place that we now have to prevent the same type of crash.!


Great point! - Intervention is the real perversion of free markets


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The fiscal cliff spending cuts amount to about .00001%


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

hiwall said:


> The fiscal cliff spending cuts amount to about .00001%


In other words the spending cuts are equivalent to a fart in a whirlwind.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Attila said:


> In other words the spending cuts are equivalent to a fart in a whirlwind.


I would say that is an excellent analogy


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Attila said:


> What I have seen and heard is there will be no spending cuts. Certainly no decreases in social spending with a democrat in the White House. I even heard on the radio, (so take it for what it's worth), that the obama administration is advertising in Mexico how to apply for food stamps, and other welfare programs. No cease to the wasteful spending of government, even when its out of money.
> 
> What really pisses me off is I'm on the back side of my 50's and thinking about retirement. I have worked hard my adult life, and saved for the day I could retire. Saved, done without, played by the rules and lived below my means in order to save as much as possible. Now at the eleventh hour, so to speak, it looks like it may very well be for naught. That really aggravates the hell out of me.


Thats absolutely true, I live in SoCal and I hear stations that broadcast from TJ and they play cal-fresh commercials all the time... Cal Fresh is the new and improved CA Food Stamps program, rebranded...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Attila said:


> In other words the spending cuts are equivalent to a fart in a whirlwind.


Possibly, and I bet that like all things coming out of D.C. it will also be used as a reward and penalty for those in favor or not. After the dust settles, lets see how much of a proportional impact there is on jobs and dollars in red states vs. blue.


----------

